# Drainage for artificial turf



## joewebb

Hello all,

I have watched many Youtube videos on artificial grass installation and the process seems straightforward. However, I haven't seen any of them addressing drainage.
In my case, after we removed the lawn to about 4" depth, we had lots of rain and the water has problem penetrating down the soil. I am concerned about having stagnant water under the artificial grass for an extended time. There is now about 2" of water above the soil for several days (not as much as shown in the picture). Things worth mentioning are

1) I have a few drainage holes but they are located along the border of the patio and would not be centrally located to the grass area.
2) they are about 4" above ground as they were designed for the old lawn. Reducing their height would allow the water to escape quicker, but would it get filled by the base rock fine sand eventually?

What can I do to improve drainage?
Thanks much
Joe


----------



## Utk03analyst

I think you need to add an aggregate base under your artificial turf. You should be able to research putting green drainage for ideals to help. The aggregate will act as one big drain under the turf, you may need to add drainage piping as well. But that's where I would start. I didn't recognize how slopped my backyard was until I did my reno and my seed kept moving but adding a slope towards the retain wall and a french drain that's properly sloped as well should help collect the water and divert it away from the retaining wall and the patio and allow for proper draining of the turf.


----------



## ocean-front

I watched my neighbor have artificial turf professionally installed, they removed 4-5 inches of sand/dirt from the entire yard.First was 4 inches of crush and run then compacted by machine,2 inches of paver sand and compacted again.Never had any standing water no matter how much rain we get.Keep in mind our soil is 90% sand since we are on the beach.


----------

